# The Secret Password is ...



## slowlikemolasses

How do I say the following sentence in Korean?

When you get to the gate, say this password _exactly_ as I tell it to you: "XXXX."


----------



## Rance

Ok, I see now more clear what you are asking.
Having specific XXX misdirected me in your earlier post.

When you get to the gate, 
정문에 도착하면
say this password _exactly as I tell it to you
내가 말해주는 암호를 그대로 말해(말하려무나,as you seem to be fond of it ^^)
: "XXXX."_
XXXX라고

Or 

정문에 도착하면 "XXXX"라고 내가 말한 암호 그래도 말해(말하려무나).


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Thanks. Which version sounds more natural?


----------



## slowlikemolasses

Does the following sentence make sense _grammatically_?

안녕이라고 말하려무나라고 내가 그래도 말하려무나.


----------



## Rance

Latter is more conversational tone.

"안녕이라고 말하려무나"라고 내가 말한 그대로 말하려무나


----------

